# General Business Category > Accounting Forum > [Question] Where to find forms in the Pastel Forms Designer

## fuzegraphics

I tried looking here: File > Open > Custom > Forms > New Forms >

Have no idea which form is which.

Looking for the default form which I can use for Quotations, Invoices, Orders etc.

Also, do I need to design a different form for each or is there one form for all of them?

Thanks for help in advance.

----------


## Neville Bailey

This is quite an involved area in Pastel, if you haven't work with it before.

I suggest that you go to Utilities...Forms Designer and open the Help file from there. Go to Form File names specifically, and it will explain exactly how the form file names work.

If you need any help from me, after having looked at the Help file, let me know.

----------


## fuzegraphics

Thank you so much Nevile, will do!

----------

